# I say don't touch my dog! (But they won't listen)



## FenrirReleased (Oct 13, 2012)

There are so many people who refuse to listen when I say "don't pet my dog" or come up to pet her without even asking. What can I do when someone refuses to listen to me tell them not to pet my dog. I am not afraid to be confrontational, and even getting the police involved, if necessary. I have already had someone hit her, for no reason, (the big reason I don't want strangers touching her) and have gotten into several fights (mostly verbal, but one physical) over this. I have been searching for an answer to this for weeks, and this forum is the only one I have found that doesn't try to tell me it is my responsibility to buy accessories or put up with people petting my dog without permission. I refuse (on principal) to pay any amount of money to tell others they aren't welcome touching her, especially since an often cranky owner saying "don't" doesn't seem to work.
edit: I am in northern Oregon, and the willingness to be confrontational has developed over the months of dealing with this. (And the cranky is a direct result)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

FenrirReleased said:


> There are so many people who refuse to listen when I say "don't pet my dog" or come up to pet her without even asking. What can I do when someone refuses to listen to me tell them not to pet my dog. I am not afraid to be confrontational, and even getting the police involved, if necessary. I have already had someone hit her, for no reason, (the big reason I don't want strangers touching her) and have gotten into several fights (mostly verbal, but one physical) over this. I have been searching for an answer to this for weeks, and this forum is the only one I have found that doesn't try to tell me it is my responsibility to buy accessories or put up with people petting my dog without permission. I refuse (on principal) to pay any amount of money to tell others they aren't welcome touching her, especially since an often cranky owner saying "don't" doesn't seem to work.


No idea where you are, but for us - we just don't stop walking/cross to the other side of the street or get off the curb when someone is around and/or body block them by putting me between them and the dogs. Then they kind of have to ask and I just toss out a 'no' and keep walking. I don't engage - in conflict or otherwise - and the issue is pretty well not one.


----------



## jersey_gray (Dec 8, 2011)

A stranger just came up and hit your dog while you were walking?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

If you are risking assault charges by getting into confrontations with strangers over petting your dog (I'll exclude "hitting" your dog in this case without knowing the details) then what is wrong with a "dog in training" vest? You can buy patches that say "Do not pet" and "Dog in training" (NOT "working dog" or "service dog" or "service dog in training") for only a few dollars and attach to a handsewn vest, a backpack, several types of harnesses etc. 
People will assume the dog is a service dog and either not pet it or generally be FAR more cooperative when POLITELY asked not to. 

$20-50 (depending on how nice you want to go) is money well spent to prevent that time when you tick off the wrong person with a fight and either get hurt or arrested or both. 

If you say "the dog bites" then you up your liability should the dog actually bite (many places have a one-bite pass in the sense that you aren't expected to know the dog is dangerous until the dog does something, if you tell people the dog bites, you are saying you already know the dog is dangerous and thus should have prevented any bite at that point) 
(Not a lawyer- not legal advice)

My dog wears a Ruffwear webmaster harness and when we're in a crowded area, he is held close on a traffic lead. The vast majority of people assume he's a service dog and leave him be. I NEVER say that he is, but I let them think it (only in places where PET dogs are allowed already, we don't "fake" it for access)

Walking briskly and basically passing by the people before they can pet the dog works sometimes.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

Just keep on walking... if you're stopped maybe try "careful she's really sick".


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Body block them, moved off to the side, and DON'T stop walking. If they try to pet your dog, simply push past them and ignore them. Its really that easy.


----------



## FenrirReleased (Oct 13, 2012)

jersey_gray said:


> A stranger just came up and hit your dog while you were walking?


Basically; we were standing at a crosswalk I wasn't paying any attention to him, when I started to walk I felt a very strong jerk on the leash, which had been lax a moment before, and I heard her yelp. When I turned to look he was crouching down and she was trying to cur away. She has never been an aggressive dog, and wont even approach someone who isn't calling her over. The situation was resolved, the man went to jail with a broken nose and more then a few bruises. A witness told the cops "he crouched down and hit her in the chest with no apparent provocation." Since then I have been very protective of her, even seeing a stranger reach out to touch her starts the adrenaline flowing. Knowing there are people like that in this area is more then a little stressful, but not knowing if I can do anything to prevent it from happening again is much worse.
Edit; I usually avoid violence, if possible, but hurting a relatively defenseless animal deserves no less.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

FenrirReleased said:


> Basically; we were standing at a crosswalk I wasn't paying any attention to him, when I started to walk I felt a very strong jerk on the leash, which had been lax a moment before, and I heard her yelp. When I turned to look he was crouching down and she was trying to cur away. She has never been an aggressive dog, and wont even approach someone who isn't calling her over. The situation was resolved, the man went to jail with a broken nose and more then a few bruises. A witness told the cops "he crouched down and hit her in the chest with no apparent provocation." Since then I have been very protective of her, even seeing a stranger reach out to touch her starts the adrenaline flowing. Knowing there are people like that in this area is more then a little stressful, but not knowing if I can do anything to prevent it from happening again is much worse.


Poor girl.  This is why I always pay attention to what is around me. We are always approached by children, most of whom are not seen til they are super close. Thankfully, the fact that most people in my area are afraid of dogs plays in my favor.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

That sucks! Some people.... Be careful with her but you don't want her developing fear of strangers so try not to be angry or confrontational with people. Any of the above suggestions will do, no violence or anger necessary.


----------



## Shakespaw (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't know, but I share your frustration. I don't take my dogs out in public a whole lot, but when I do, this drives me nuts. My newer dog is hugely fearful and absolutely hates being touched. I had him out in a shopping center (outdoors) a few weeks ago doing some desensitization training with our dog trainer. I could not believe how many people just reached out to pet him without even acknowledging that I was present - not even a hello, but literally just walked right past me, even when I was right between them and the dog, and went to try to pet him. They'd stop when I'd tell them not to, but give me some really nasty looks. One guy, when the trainer said "he really doesn't like to be petted, please don't" actually proclaimed, "Well, that's not good!" Thanks, dude, I'm so glad you filled me in on that one.


----------



## FenrirReleased (Oct 13, 2012)

Shell said:


> If you are risking assault charges by getting into confrontations with strangers over petting your dog (I'll exclude "hitting" your dog in this case without knowing the details) then what is wrong with a "dog in training" vest? You can buy patches that say "Do not pet" and "Dog in training" (NOT "working dog" or "service dog" or "service dog in training") for only a few dollars and attach to a handsewn vest, a backpack, several types of harnesses etc.
> People will assume the dog is a service dog and either not pet it or generally be FAR more cooperative when POLITELY asked not to.
> 
> $20-50 (depending on how nice you want to go) is money well spent to prevent that time when you tick off the wrong person with a fight and either get hurt or arrested or both.


 When I said "confrontational" I wasn't meaning starting fights, instead I meant that I was willing to tell people to leave her alone, and not back down if they insist it's okay. As I re-read my posts it became apparent I failed to explain that, in fact made it seem otherwise.
For the same reason I don't feel the need to put a "no trespassing" sign on my front door, a "don't steal this" sign on my cell phone, or buy a special hat for my child saying "Don't give me candy" I refuse believe it is my responsibility to pay to advertise "don't touch my dog". whenever possible I keep walking, but there are several pet friendly restaurants in my town, and sometimes people come to pet her while I am eating, or waiting at a crosswalk. I do try to be polite, at least when I am asked BEFORE they reach out to touch her (or if it is a child), but when they hear, and don't listen to me, they are in the wrong, I still try not to be aggressive, but I make no effort to be polite. How would you feel if a random stranger walked up and gave your child a hug(esp. if you had said don't touch her)? these people are coming into my personal space, and refusing to respect my wishes, at that point the need for "politeness" is far gone, and they had decided to be rude. I have started leaving her at home when I go to our sunday market (an open air farmers market) because every time I turn around someone else is touching her. I know there is probably nothing I can do before I told them not to touch her, but do I, as a pet owner, not have to right to tell people not to touch her? Is there no law protecting my right to tell someone to leave my pet alone?


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

I had the same issue. I have a k9 harness now and people just assume its a service dog *lol* waaaay less people that want to pet her now.
But i also keep walking and say no...


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

> Is there no law protecting my right to tell someone to leave my pet alone?


I have no idea for your area, but if people touching (gently, to pet the dog not to hurt it) bothers you that much, then it might be worth talking to an attorney locally. 

Pets are generally considered property, so it isn't much different than asking someone not to touch your car or bike or another object in a public place. To my knowledge, if someone isn't harming it, stealing it, or interfering with your use of it, then just touching something isn't a crime.



> For the same reason I don't feel the need to put a "no trespassing" sign on my front door


It is more like putting a "No trespassing" sign on your property line. There are already laws about entering your house, but to kick someone off the property, you have to tell them to leave first (or have it posted) and then they have to refuse to leave. Or in reference to a dog, you have to tell them "Do Not Pet" first and then you can make an issue of them still touching your dog.

But I think this is VERY important to keep in mind:


> Be careful with her but you don't want her developing fear of strangers so try not to be angry or confrontational with people


If the dog isn't overly fearful already or have some physical problem that makes petting an issue, than having people POLITELY touch her is GOOD. the more people she is used to, the less likely she will panic and snap/bite at someone when she is touched. 

If a child wants to pet my dog, I say (if they ask first) "Thank you for asking, you should always do that for safety and to be nice to the dog" and then say either "Sure, you can pet him on his back here or scratch his neck, he loves that" or maybe "No, I'm sorry, we're really busy today"

If an adult asks, I'll say something like "He likes neck scratches" so that I'm nicely directing them to what the dog prefers and will be calm with. If an adult doesn't ask, I might say something like "Wow, you're pretty lucky my dog is nice, wouldn't want to chance that with some dogs" with a sideways grin and a raised eyebrow. MOST people get the hint. 

Of course, my dog thinks that farmer's markets, concerts, shopping plazas etc are all just venues for people to come worship him with petting and admiration and public attention is like TOTALLY AWESOME!


----------



## blenderpie (Oct 5, 2012)

I saw a "public service announcement" thing on facebook that said a yellow ribbon means "this dog needs space." Could be worth a shot. Or, people would ask what it meant before just going right up.

It's astounding to me that so many people don't ask before petting. Especially when parents allow children to go up without asking.


----------



## Mack Maya Iowa (Oct 2, 2012)

My Golden uses a head collar when on a leash, so people automatically assume that he is dangerous and has a muzzle on  He doesn't even really need the head collar anymore, but when walking at night, i always make sure that he has it on because I don't live in the safest neighborhood! It seems that everyone sees a Golden and assumes that he is friendly and needs to be petted :/ For some reason we don't have that problem with the smaller dogs


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Last time this happened to me it was a small child running up to my dog. I crouched down and hugged my dog to restrain her, which put me on the child's level. Then I said in a very unfriendly tone "This dog does NOT like children and you should never approach a dog like that without asking." Dad got the message real quick.

In reality, my dog would have loved nothing more than to meet this child. But I didn't trust the kid or the parent. When I don't like the situation, I lie to avoid having a problem.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

You know, I can certainly understand your frustration and how dealing with idiots over time can turn you mean. I have a dog that's very unpredictable with strange dogs. Some dogs she's good with, and others she'd rip apart in a heart beat if given the chance. It's very difficult to tell at times how she's going to react, so I just assume not give her the chance to interact with strange dogs. This is very difficult when everyone and their mom decides it's a wonderful idea to ignore the leash laws and allow their dogs to run around off leash. We've worked with her immensely on passing by dogs calmly, and she's come a long ways, but all that training goes to waste when we have to practically sit on her, because some moron thinks it's totally acceptable to allow their loose dog to "just say hi". I've always said I would never take out my frustration on the loose dog, and that I'd always be respectful to the dog owner. But being "nice" doesn't seem to be working very well, and my husband and I are quite frankly sick of it. We've yelled, chased, swung sticks, and threatened to kick and mace loose dogs right in front of their owners. It pisses people off (and we've threatened to mace a few stupid dog owners too), but if they aren't going to protect their dogs, then we WILL while protecting our own dog.

Anyways, I don't have much to add, but just wanted to say I can relate to your frustration.


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

There is a park behind my house that I sometimes walk through to get to a field to let my dogs run. My GSD is fear aggresive. 1000% better then she used to be but it's still a factor. I am aware of who is near when walking her and put myself between her and children. Several times I have had toddlers come running towards her arms spread yelling "doggie". Puddin' goes into Cujo mode while I ask the child to stop and ask loudly who the parents are and that they need to stop their child. If the child keeps coming I let the dog loose. She will simply back away to avoid the child and has a very reliable recall. I just can't risk her biting a child who's face is at jaw level. I have even had parents say "oh it's ok she can pet the dog". Stupid people. 

If you keep walking and keep yourself between the person and your dog it helps.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

gosh it's been a long time since having a dog that didn't want to be approached , I couldn't send the wrong message to the dog in any way that it was wrong for people to approach us. People coming towards you eyes down on the dog not even aknowleging you standing there, so I would do the step out and block the dog with my hand out for a hand shake, warm smile hello how are you, I'm Patricia, always brought their eyes back up to me and it's human nature to take my hand and shake. Gave me that extra few seconds to talk to them and let them know the dog was in training for some serious issues due to violence towards him. Thank them for their interest in him and thanked them for how help this event was for him. It made a world of difference for the dog to see such acceptance of interaction towards humans, and also were very pleasent interactions with people. That the day a lady slipped by me and just went to the floor wrapping her arms around his neck kissing him on the face lavishing on him.. He looked at me and I just started looking at the ceiling like I hadn't noticed lol lol lol .... he was fine and took it really well. Feel for you know how relentless rude people are to just go for the dog, even if you make it obvious that you don't give permission.. I had a leather cup muzzle on this dog as were were advancing in his training (conditioning fun things with the muzzle) always had him sit out in front of me at the cash register at the petsmart, and some lady came out of no where and slipped a choke chain on him. He was fine when she presented the collar and slipped it on checking for a fit since he was so much like the size of her dog she fussed all about him being handsome got the chain off thank him and me lol lol ...then the register gal said oh theres nothing wrong with him and walked up toward over his head and bent into his eyes just staring at him and he went bazerk at her. I said nothing to the dog (didn't make a scene, didn't mark the event he did the human correction respectfully) just smilled at the gal and said in a dogs face is not a good position and we left. Hang in there


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok I might have missed something since I only skimmed through the posts but what's the reason you don't want people touching your dog? Is it only because you're afraid they're gonna punch her?

I feel like people pretty much see petting a dog as sort of a greeting. So it's easy to understand how telling them not to do it when you don't give them a reason can be difficult. Now if you were to say something like "she's not good with people" or "she's not friendly" to explain why you don't want them touching your dog, then most reasonable people would probably back off. There are of course plenty of idiots out there but dealing with idiots is just an unavoidable part of life. For the occasional psychos that want to punch your dog for no reason, I doubt any kind of polite verbal or visual cues would work anyways.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I always put myself between the dog and the human.

One time I told a parent (neighbor) to not allow their child on my porch because my big dog would bite. The parent laughed at me. The child bolted onto the porch before I could restrain my dog ... who was on leash tied to a banister ... and was bitten square in the face requiring stitches.

This is when I decided to always body block a dog who had issues like this. I could have been sued ... but was not ... and even though I felt it was not my fault ... I paid the childs hospital bill.

You cannot control 100% what other people do. :/


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I am just as frustrated as you are.

There is a park near my house where we take Sir to walk frequently, since he can't go to dog parks because he's a pit. Anyway, it seems like every time we're there, there is this little girl (7?) and her mom, with their spazzy black lab mix who are a part of some religious organization, who don't talk and insist on giving us flyers about whatever religion they're a part of (and I won't even go there, out of respect for the child I haven't cursed at these people yet). Well, the first time it happened, the girl started to run up, and my pit being a huge puppy still that I've never had around children started to get excited by the motion and get antsy and start to tug at the leash from 50 ft away. I yelled at her to "please don't come over here, my dog doesn't like kids!" and she ran up anyway, literally wouldn't stop no matter how many times I yelled at her, so I restrained Sir on the ground in a sit while my boyfriend stepped forward to take the flyer. Every time we've seen them since, she tries to run up to us (like we didn't already get one of her damned flyers!) and I have to scream rudely at her to go away and not come near us. I'm sure Sir would only jump on her and knock her down, but I don't need any crazy people going to the police about a Pit Bull. I just don't understand their repetitive-ness. Why won't they just leave us alone!?


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

1. You might find a sympathetic, older policeman and ask his advice. They need to have sharp insight into people control.
2. If you can break someone's nose, then I imagine that you can say "please..." then escalate to an intimidating "F*** Off!"
3. You can try: "No, My dog is in training."
4. Or: "My dog is scared of people and the last person needed 13 stitches!" and touch your nose.
5. An airhorn stops most people. A whistle might also. But, I like Patricia's suggestion.
6. Most people will listen to "No!" but morons do get through. I had a woman approach my dog from behind and pet him. He turned quickly and smiled ... because of years of socialization, but she jumped back. Then, i saw that she had 4 stitches in her lip. She told me that she jumped, b/c she had just been bitten in the face by another dog that she pet. ... Should I have explained cause and effect to her ?

In a different situation, my dog was sniffing something interesting off-leash in a dog park. A 2 - 3 yo little blonde girl [was off-leash?] ran up and hugged my dog. He wasn't happy, so he turned quickly, knocking her on her butt... You can't train dogs to do that  Anyway, her mother kept a closer watch.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

> 2. *If you can break someone's nose,* then I imagine that you can say "please..." then escalate to an intimidating "F*** Off!"


Yes indeed I was a little confused about that. I imagined the same thing.

I surely would not worry about hurting somebody's feelings (or their nose) if they are that stupid.


----------



## titiaamor (Nov 17, 2011)

DH took Sacha to the central plaza a few weeks ago. A little girl was skulking around where he was sitting, he was with several people, just chewing the cud, and he directly told this girl- about 9yo- not to touch the dog. DH also has a very deep voice and can have an intimidating manner, and Sacha looks intimidating to most people, but the little girl kept trying to get close. So DH told her again, but she proceeded to sneak around the bench and pet Sacha on the head! 

Big no-no, as I have conditioned Sacha to not react strongly but she still prefers not to be touched over her head that way. 

Well, Sacha gave a deep but clear growl. Apparently the little girl then jerked her hand back and scampered away.

Dh told me next time he's just going to leave.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Yes dealing with kids is another program, I would advise if possible dog and owner run as fast as they can in opposite direction.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Having had bizarre scenarios happen to me with the dogs, I still find the initial post.. well, bizarre. I've never had to fight someone on the street over petting one of my dogs. The oldest person who rushed my dogs was old enough to know better, but people aren't like.. falling over themselves and running at us, disobeying my requests not to pet them. It's an interesting picture!

Anyway, if my dogs like to be pet, I let them be pet. I strongly prefer people to ask and will remind folks they should, but in the event of Jonas I just avoid people. If we're walking with multiples and Jonas is among them and someone asks to pet, I say "Every one except the wiener." and move him away.


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Ah the kid thing. Just makes me mad. 

At a dog park the other day with indie and two snot nosed little kids (5) with parents no where in sight were harassing my friend and I, poking us, tickling us and getting in between us and touching our clothes and stuff which made me very mad. 

Then they preceded to chase indie ( who is not good with kids, because I don't have any she doesn't see them often at all) 
I asked them to stop. Nope, no stop. 

Then I went to find the parents and said who's ever kids they are needs to come and get them. They are chasing my dog. 

I then heard the lady ask the kids, were you really chasing that dog, and did she ask you to stop. ( in a sarcastic tone like I was lying) 

So respite for 5 minutes, then the kids come over AGAIN!!! Parents comes and gets her kids this time. The conversation that followed.

" is your dog a rescue"
"No, she is a Belgian shepherd" 
" well then why is she so scared if kids if she's not a rescue" 
"Because I don't have any kids for her to be around"
"Oh well maybe you shouldn't bring her to the park then" 

*FACEPALM*

It's a dog park woman!!!


----------



## RitaNg123 (Sep 27, 2012)

hanksimon said:


> 6. Most people will listen to "No!" but morons do get through. I had a woman approach my dog from behind and pet him. He turned quickly and smiled ... because of years of socialization, but she jumped back. Then, i saw that she had 4 stitches in her lip. She told me that she jumped, b/c she had just been bitten in the face by another dog that she pet. ... Should I have explained cause and effect to her ?
> 
> Haha, she didn't learn the first time this happened to her? Sounds like she is just asking for it!
> 
> ...


----------



## Canaqua (Sep 27, 2011)

Hmmm...I don't tend to have this problem for some reason, people always ask if they can pet my dogs (for one the answer is "sure", for the other it is "no, please don't"). Since I have the two, people are usually happy to be allowed to pet "just the black dog". I don't live in the city, maybe people are more dog educated here on the edge of suburban/rural?

Anyway, if you are in the city or in other crowded areas, maybe try a trick I used to use when I lived in the city and rode crowded subways every day. Sometimes men would get too close on purpose, and rest their hands in inappropriate places, trying to cop a feel. I'd say, loudly, "Get your hand off of my purse!!". That would cause everyone in the vicinity to turn around and stare at him and some men would even start moving in our direction. Since people don't respect "don't touch my dog", try that one . Usually gets a pretty immediate reaction.


----------



## misfitz (Oct 12, 2012)

wvasko said:


> Yes dealing with kids is another program, I would advise if possible dog and owner run as fast as they can in opposite direction.


This is a regular occurrence with me at my local park. Children find my fluffy dog incredibly appealing. I have let some of the calm, polite ones meet her, but when an out of control toddler is running towards us, we are running away!


----------



## misfitz (Oct 12, 2012)

RitaNg123 said:


> hanksimon said:
> 
> 
> > This thread has really made me much more aware of how much it bothers people to have their dogs pet! I had no idea.
> ...


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

misfitz said:


> This is a regular occurrence with me at my local park. Children find my fluffy dog incredibly appealing. I have let some of the calm, polite ones meet her, but when an out of control toddler is running towards us, we are running away!


I was being a tad facetious when I said owner and dog run away as fast as possible, but sometimes you just gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## jersey_gray (Dec 8, 2011)

FenrirReleased said:


> Basically; we were standing at a crosswalk I wasn't paying any attention to him, when I started to walk I felt a very strong jerk on the leash, which had been lax a moment before, and I heard her yelp. When I turned to look he was crouching down and she was trying to cur away. She has never been an aggressive dog, and wont even approach someone who isn't calling her over. The situation was resolved, the man went to jail with a broken nose and more then a few bruises. A witness told the cops "he crouched down and hit her in the chest with no apparent provocation." Since then I have been very protective of her, even seeing a stranger reach out to touch her starts the adrenaline flowing. Knowing there are people like that in this area is more then a little stressful, but not knowing if I can do anything to prevent it from happening again is much worse.
> Edit; I usually avoid violence, if possible, but hurting a relatively defenseless animal deserves no less.


Your poor dog. Glad there were witnesses to state that he assaulted your dog and that he got the crap beat out of him!


----------



## PaddingtonandMe (Oct 17, 2012)

I was walking my dog on the sidewalk minding my own business yesterday and this toddler is up in his driveway riding his tricycle when he sees my dog. My dog has only been with me a week, im still working out the kinks, so right now i want him with only a few select people aware that i dont know this dog's reactions and that wont care if they or their dogs are bit. The kid jumps off his trike and runs full speed screaming "DOOOOGGG!!!!" and i say "no, no, no, no, NO, no, NOOOO! Get back in oyur yard!" And his mom says "no, get back up here" at the same time but she doesnt even move a muscle to go get him. The dog gets startled by kid running and freezes so i couldnt keep walking, and when the kid reaches the dog he grabs him by the hair on his cheeks and pulls the dogs face to his own face and stares at him from an inch away. Luckily my dog did nothing but jump from being startled, but he was gentle with the child. I grabbed the kid anyway and ripped him off dog and said "I said no, you are lucky he didnt bite you, now get back in your yard!" His mom was pretty angry that i punished her child as he ran back to her crying, but she didnt do it, so yea.

As i continue walking another neighbor calls me across the street. Already she doesnt seem to like my dog because her dog keeps reacting to mine and making mine react back and she thinks mine is vicious now. Ive tested my dog with various willing owners, and hers is the only dog he reacts bad too, and i keep telling her that but she thinks my dog is dangerous. She had seen this interaction with the child and called me over to say how i have to be more careful with my dog around children because "If he bites somebody you could get in really big trouble!" I told her that both i and the mother told the kid no, so if he would have bitten the child it wouldnt have been my problem, but she still insists that i better keep him away from children and pets because if he bites ill get in trouble.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Your anxiety is being transmitted to your dog, increasing the dog's anxiety, fearfulness, and possible aggressive behavior (granted, she's had a horrific experience, but you don't want to make it worse). When I see someone/some dog who I think will set off my dogs (they actually love almost everyone, but will react overexcitedly to some people/dogs), I will cross the street to avoid the problem, before they're close enough to make it an issue. I'm constantly looking to see what's ahead of, beside, and behind me (not in an anxious way, just being observant).

Maybe it's just me, but I want my dogs to be able to respond calmly to whatever situation they're exposed to, and work towards that end (my adopted boxer rescue is my latest project - only other dogs get him excited - and he only wants to play, not attack them, but he still needs to behave while on leash!). If I had an excitable dog that might be fear aggressive, I don't think I'd be taking it out where a lot of people, especially children, will be.


----------



## misfitz (Oct 12, 2012)

wvasko said:


> I was being a tad facetious when I said owner and dog run away as fast as possible, but sometimes you just gotta do what you gotta do.


LOL, well, when the child's parent isn't intervening, you gotta! The particular incident I was thinking about involved an unusually fast and determined child :bolt:



georgiapeach said:


> I'm constantly looking to see what's ahead of, beside, and behind me (not in an anxious way, just being observant).


Me too! I do it automatically now, without even thinking about it. My dog is pretty bombproof, and very well mannered, but she's not one of those dogs that wants to be friends with every new person or dog. She can handle crazy, but I try to protect her from it as much as I can.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

I can understand not wanting people to interfere with your dog (especially if you've already said no). But I think its much easier to prepare the dog for the world than the world for the dog. Kids will always be foolish and you'll never succeed in getting everyone to behave with manners. Do what you need to protect your dog, absolutely. Personally though, I want my dog to have a massive store of GREAT experiences with strangers and strange dogs so that god forbid, if something does happen he won't generalize it to mean _everyone_ is bad. IME most people are good and I want my dog to think that way too.

I am lucky to have a dog that actively seeks out attention from people so fear of strangers or a possible bite is not an issue. A fearful dog would require more management and lots more training but I consider safe interactions (even with those idiots who stare into dogs eyes or get into their face) to be an important skill worth developing. Of course getting the world to cooperate while you develop that skill is the difficult part...


----------

